# Ottawa - Where can I get affordable "prey" parts ??



## Treena (Mar 24, 2016)

I am in Center town Ottawa, Ontario.
So far I started with chicken quarters and he was tolerating it so amazingly that I moved to pork butt today. I was actually looking for sources and how to go about getting muscle, organ and rmb's etc at an affordable price ....ie. butchers discards. contact local farmers ? Also heard something about a raw feeding co op ?? Grocers or prime cuts from butchers are going to get expensive quickly. Also concerned because I keep hearing that you need more muscle meat variety than just chick, pork and beef.

Really just trying to figure out where to buy the prey model "parts"...if butcher/grocery meat is "healthy" enough..antibiotics, growth hormones etc (are those even used anymore ?) 
Also trying to figure out what supplements..digestive enzymes, salmon oil (he hates fish so I need to get omegas into him another way) ...do I need any other supplements ??

Sorry to be long winded.. a little overwhelmed. To summarize.. basically where to get his food(not pre made) and what do i need to know about where it came from ... and what supplements are important other than salmon oil and digestive enzymes. Thanks all..
ps. feel free to pm..I just cant pm back till I make a few more posts cause I'm new.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I can only make a suggestion as to the fish oil alternative, the rest of your questions I have no knowledge about. 

I give my boy krill oil instead of fish oil. Higher in the good omega 3 and 6 fatty acids, no odor and no stomach upset. I buy human grade gelcaps and administer them to him immediately after a meal while his esophagus is still slick. Check with your vet on dosage, depending on your dog's weight.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have done searches online for raw suppliers and some with good prices came up in Canada. It was depressing because they didn't ship to the USA.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a start maybe.. Suppliers of Raw Food in the US & Canada


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Is krill oil better for you than fish oil? - The Globe and Mail

krill oil does have astaxanthin --- an antioxidant -- but so does a good quality , cold pressed, unrefined fish oil.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Goosing Gus --- I believe there is an Ottawa based forum member who makes a trip to pick up raw meat for her dog from Cathy .


----------



## Treena (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you all so much for the suggestions. I will check it out !


----------



## Treena (Mar 24, 2016)

*Maybe a silly question but..*

I was looking at other profiles and dog's pedigrees (?)...are we even allowed on this forum ? Iagan doesn't have papers..in fact he was almost something like a rescue...private sale from an irresponsible couple who wanted to use their bitch to breed and make a quick buck. They already had him weaned by 5wks and sold him at 6wks. He is small for a male and has had anxiety and behavioral problems all his life ... but I will never give up on him.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Treena said:


> I was looking at other profiles and dog's pedigrees (?)...are we even allowed on this forum ? Iagan doesn't have papers..in fact he was almost something like a rescue...private sale from an irresponsible couple who wanted to use their bitch to breed and make a quick buck. They already had him weaned by 5wks and sold him at 6wks. He is small for a male and has had anxiety and behavioral problems all his life ... but I will never give up on him.


You are fine. We love all dogs?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

anxiety issues ? help by improving his diet -- essential fatty acids a MUST , 
-- providing sources of B vitamins (liver , egg YOLK) now quoting Billinghurst "because of the general calming effect of the B vitamins, dogs receiving insufficient will be "nervy" end of quote .


----------



## Treena (Mar 24, 2016)

Interesting ! ... we only just started raw a week ago ....but he is tolerating everything so wonderfully that he is managing a raw egg and about a tbsp of raw liver a day ....no problemo !! He has taken to this diet like a champ...so proud of him...he is even a chewer..not a gulper !


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

treena - see , I think you are already seeing improvements , you said " I look at my boy and his coat and teeth look better already and he seems more content and he is finally gaining a little weight"

the person I was thinking of in Ottawa is SHADE she can tell you where to source raw food for the pooch


----------



## Treena (Mar 24, 2016)

*To Carmen*

Thank you...I will try and find Shade. I am dealing with alot of behavior stuff..too long a story. In a nutshell ... I have done just about everything wrong it seems...and now have a very fear aggressive boy. Seems I am going to have to completely start over with training him at 5yrs old..The point is that I am feeling very overwhelmed with trying to do diet and behavior work. I need simple right now....please could you tell me for diet is this good enough...because I really can't deal with complicated right now (and can't afford pre stuffed chick frames at $3.40 per lb considering he eats almost 2lbs/day). I want to add variety in the future....but would this do for a few months till I get a routine going with some training. 

1.main muscle - pork (large slabs..ie.pork butt), heart (pork,chick,beef)
2. rmb's - chicken (variety ie. buying whole and breaking down to quarters-no wings because of choking hazard)
3. organs- liver (5%) , kidney (5%) - for now buying from grocers/butchers but worried about toxins since these are the organs that filter ???
4. raw eggs,steamed green veg, pumpkin/blueberries "scramble" twice a week
5. supplements (will email you through proper channels to discuss)

I am trying to be aware of the 80/10/10 ratio and keeping an eye on his poops. I am actually going a little faster than recommended ..only one week and chick, pork, small amount liver, eggs/veg scramble are all no prob. Great poops....no GI upset ! Please tell me if the above sounds like a well rounded diet ??

Wish I could pm but I am not allowed yet...you seem to really know your stuff .. your pack is gorgeous !


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

Don't fret too much that you may be going 'too fast.' If your dog got loose and caught a rabbit for a meal...he wouldn't be going, "oh, no, this I'm not ready to eat all these organs." The slow transition is helpful for us to identify what settles well with their stomach and make things easier on them going potty. Also so they don't get too gassy from "learning" new foods.

Many people switch to a full 80/10/10 instead of being super precise about timing new items.

Honestly, I wonder if my dog would be less picky about organs if I had given him organs first/early.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think you have too much meat , too little boney material .
If you are buying whole chicken then remove the breast fillets for yourself , and the legs (thigh and drumstick) and give the dog the frames , the carcass part WITH the skin. 
Everyone is always saying no skin - but this is pretty important as a source of collagen and the omega's (3 or 6) depending on how the bird was fed.

If the dog were to catch a wild bird it would be pretty scrawny - so old stewing hens are pretty good , not plump roasters.

Or feed the dog chicken drumsticks , or meaty necks as a good ratio of meat to bones.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi!  I'd love to help you out, I'll shoot you a PM and we can talk


----------

